# decreased fetal heart tones



## YBYERS (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone come across the icd10 code for decreased or increased fetal heart tones (icd9 659.73)  We have been looking and have not found anything before labor.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mhanson1 (May 13, 2013)

O76 is the only code that specifies abnormality in fetal heart rate and rhythm; however, this is during l&d.  There is O36.89- set of codes that states maternal care for other specified fetal problems (6th digit specifies trimester, 7th digit specifies fetus).  The GEMs directs to O76, but this is another case where GEMs are not accurate.  Hope that helps?
Michelle


----------

